
Show HN: I'm building a cloud cost tool for Terraform - aliscott
https://github.com/aliscott/infracost
======
aliscott
Hi HN, author here. I'm looking for feedback from devs/devops engineers on the
tool in general as well as:

1\. What is your biggest pain point with cloud costs?

2\. Any ideas on how to handle non-baseline costs? - data transfer costs and
other usage-based costs are often a significant portion of the bill and are
also the hardest to predict and track down.

~~~
tlarkworthy
Variable costs have to be learnt from historical data. Maybe u can do
something neat with resource tagging

